# Skill migration in Canada



## SAA SU (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello All,

I have a question regarding skill migration in Canada. I have already given academic IELTS and secure overall score 7.00. 

If i want a skill migration to Canada, do i need to give IELTS in general training again or academic will be taken? 

Another question is if Canada skill migration take PTE as English skill assessment or IELTS is the only way?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

IELTS is the standard test for Canada. 

When did you take the IELTS exam? If it was for Australia you will need to re-test for Canada.


----------



## SAA SU (Apr 26, 2017)

IELTS is acceptable for both the countries,right? 

I had given the exam last year. But didn't apply for Australia till now. 

Should I give the exam again in GT or academic will be ok, for Canada?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

SAA SU said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question regarding skill migration in Canada. I have already given academic IELTS and secure overall score 7.00.
> 
> If i want a skill migration to Canada, do i need to give IELTS in general training again or academic will be taken?



You do not give a test, you take a test. And the academic version is not accepted for immigration purposes.




> Another question is if Canada skill migration take PTE as English skill assessment or IELTS is the only way?



So far as I know they only accept IELTS.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you read the CIC website?

It details all that you need to know about what is required.


----------



## SAA SU (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks to all for the reply. I am clear now


----------



## An1234kit (May 6, 2017)

I have heard that the marking for general exam is tougher than that of Academic as General is for skilled migrants.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

